# Help, No Power to Meyer



## frozen1 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hey ALL, 
i have a Meyer E47 on 99 Frontier. I cant get anything to work. Only the ID Lights on the Light headlights work, no signals, no headlights. Also No power anywhere else. I checked fuses, all good. I used test light and have power going into solenoid but not coming out, nothing at switch... Should I replace the solenoid ?? Whats up with the lights..


----------

